# Leash Training



## Erin1King (May 21, 2008)

I know there are many topics about leash training however, my situation is different.

My family has a German Shepherd, his name is Jack, and hes going to be three years old. He has a puppy mentality still, when people come over he jumps and goes crazy, he isn't too good at listening. When we took him to the groomers like 2 weeks ago, the groomer told us he will always have this puppy mentality if he inst worked more, and had rigorous training. My mom is in denial in this, and thinks letting him run around in our yard is enough exercise. 

I have taken upon myself, as sort of, a summer goal, to leach train him because I know I would LOVE to take him out on walks everyday, but there are a few problems. The second he goes on a leash he goes CRAZY, jumping, running around in every which way. 

Its hard for me to practice walking with him, because im an 18 year old girl, and im definatley not strong enough to handle him yet. That is my biggest problem..

So if anyone can give me any advice or tips it would be very helpful, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Patience, 

I was wondering...did you have Jack for 3 years and he never had any type of training? Because it doesn't sound like "puppy mentality" it just sounds like he needs some hard core training.


----------



## Erin1King (May 21, 2008)

He was trained the first year, however, no one kept up with it, its really a shame. I'm the only one who trys to correct him anymore, its like no one else cares.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and good for you to take the bull (or the “puppy”) by the horns. Lijah is correct and it sounds like you know that. Also that just putting Jack in the backyard is clearly not enough. Not only do you need to provide more physical activity, you must provide mental exercises for Jack. That can come in the form of upping the training exercises fully. If the rest of the family doesn’t assist in this, it will more the challenge. But set your mind to it, and you will be able to accomplish this.

Have you discussed getting Jack back into some classes? It will really help jump start your training and get you guys back on the right track. You might consider putting your general location in your profile so you could possibly get some referrals from other members in your area.

Focus on your sits and downs with Jack. You need to get him to be able to stay in place, stay still and quiet. Start with short periods for the stays and gradually increase the time.

With the leash you need to ask yourself-why is he going crazy? Is it because the only time he’s worn the leash he gets to go out and for a walk? If so, you need to start with a leash on Jack and then do nothing until he settles-put him in a sit or down with the leash on. You need a lot of patience to out wait him. Start to move toward the door/gate with him and practice sit/down stays while you go to open the door. If he starts to move close the door and wait until he settles again.

With the issue of jumping on visitors, it is not that Jack is not a good listener here, it’s that he probably has not been taught how to act and behave. You may want to start with having Jack on a leash and again putting him in a down while you/someone lets the visitors in..

These are brief (very brief) ways to get started. I'm sure others will be along to give you some advice and direction. One area I did not mention is working on Jack focusing on you. Here is a thread on working on having and building having your dog focusing on you.

Teaching Focus 

Hopefully, when the rest of the family start seeing your efforts progressing, they’ll get on the bandwagon. 

Good Luck and spend a lot of time in the training section here-there’s load of good information.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

In addition to what has already been said in this thread, if you lack the strength to hold Jack when on leash, you may want to consider a training collar, halter, or harness to help you gain control of him so that you *can* walk with him and get him used to walking on a leash - and so you can take him to classes.

There are many different options to choose from, but realistically, I think you should look at the Easy Walk Harness, a Halti or Gentle Leader head collar, and a prong collar. With any of those, it's important that someone who knows who to fit and use them shows you how to put them on and use them correctly.


----------

